# Making an mk3 booster fit the passat brake pedal ( balljoint to fork )



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

Goal: Fit my 96' mk3 ABS Brake Booster fit in my 87' Jetta w/ a B3 Passat Pedal Cluster.
I have the old mk2 brake booster which has the right fork/connection for the B3 pedal. I'm looking for different suggestions for changing the mk3 balljoint/end to fit the B3 pedal.
I have one idea so far:
1. Cut off the mk3 balljoint and drill a hole down the center. 
2. Cut the mk2 fork off and turn the diameter down to the same size as the hole. 
3. Fit together than weld.
































Any other ideas?
-dave


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

Thought of another method which may be more simple:
1. Cut off the fork and drill a hole where it mounts to the rod.
2. Cut off the balljoint and drill and tap down the center.
3. Bolt the fork onto the rod.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (vonfulk)*

i would just grad another booster from a new mk2 its the right bolt pattern for ur clutch bracket. but if u feel like welding go for it.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (bloody dismemberment)*

I'm set on using what I have atm (mk3 booster/abs/lines). Is the fork connection the same length between A2boosters and Passat boosters? Though they share the same connection, is there a length difference? Worried about the brake pedal not being ~right.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vonfulk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vonfulk* »_Is the fork connection the same length between A2boosters and Passat boosters?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Making an mk3 booster fit the passat brake pedal (vonfulk)*

why not just unbolt and swap brake boosters? although to get one the same sized I would lok for a non-ABS B3 passat booster, it has 10.1 brakes and rear disc so its more up to the job. or get a B4/mk3 pedal cluster that would fit the ball connection. you wouldn't have to swap the pedal cluster even, just the brake pedal.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Making an mk3 booster fit the passat brake pedal (all-starr-me)*

Never thought of swapping pedals, I even have a mk3 pedal cluster; I will give it a try.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Making an mk3 booster fit the passat brake pedal (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_why not just unbolt and swap brake boosters? although to get one the same sized I would lok for a non-ABS B3 passat booster, it has 10.1 brakes and rear disc so its more up to the job. or get a B4/mk3 pedal cluster that would fit the ball connection. you wouldn't have to swap the pedal cluster even, just the brake pedal.

Took apart the mk3 and part of the passat cluster but it isn't a good fit. Are there variations from mk3/b4's that are a direct fit? My mk3 cluster is from a 96.5 GLX.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Making an mk3 booster fit the passat brake pedal (vonfulk)*

The A3 and B3/4 pedal clusters are very different. I looked at using the A3 cluster in my Corrado, which is the same as the B3/4 but no joy. 
In case it helps the fork from a Scirocco / A1 is threaded & screws on to the booster. Possibly you could cut the ball of the A3 & cut a thread on the bar? Not sure if it might end up too short though...


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Making an mk3 booster fit the passat brake pedal (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_In case it helps the fork from a Scirocco / A1 is threaded & screws on to the booster.

good to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85gtii16v (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm in the same boat as you are, what'd you ever end up doing?


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (85gtii16v)*

I was going to put the fork connection on the a3 booster but a user on here(smokinjoe644) found a passat booster which mounts a3 abs and has the fork connection we need for the passat pedal. So I'll see if it works out, I still may modify the a3 I have. I'll probably post up the dimensions it needs to be at least.


----------



## 85gtii16v (Jul 6, 2006)

That would be fantastic if you could post the dimensions. I was looking at the pictures above. It definitely looks like modifying it wouldn't be too tall of a task. It would also be way cheaper for me to take it to the guy who does my welding than buying a new passat ABS booster would be.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

still haven't received the passat booster, but will post dimensions when I get it.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

Here is a b3 Passat brake booster which fits a3-abs and that nonabs brakebooster bracket:










_Modified by vonfulk at 3:25 PM 9-1-2007_


----------



## Sozsei (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: Making an mk3 booster fit the passat brake pedal (vonfulk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vonfulk* »_Are there variations from mk3/b4's that are a direct fit? My mk3 cluster is from a 96.5 GLX.

I've got a cluster I pulled from a `95 Passat VR6 for an A2 VR6 project. It's supposed to be a direct fit and accepts the fork-ended booster rod. Corrado VR6 and G60 clusters would also work. 
Looks like you're pretty much squared away already. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

The problem is not the fork style style connection (all the corrado/b3 clusters use it), It's the balljoint on the mk3 boosters (for those of us who want ABS). All I know is the booster is from a b3 passat, I don't know the year








I took the above measurement for those who can't find that brake booster (the measurement is from the bracket).


_Modified by vonfulk at 3:44 PM 9-5-2007_


----------



## Sozsei (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (vonfulk)*

Ahhhh, I see. Sorry, I read that all wrong. If the new booster doesn't work out, cutting off the ends and welding the right end on shouldn't be a problem. You could just hacksaw it off, carefully, and if you don't do your own welding, take it down to a muffler shop and say, "weld this for me, will ya?" I've done that with some other parts before. Cost me $5.


----------

